# mezzi di fortuna



## divina

¿Cómo se dice esto en español?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## yanein

sugiero: 
medios improvisados


----------



## Neuromante

El contexto, tu propuesta de traducción.
Llevamos dos días que nadie pone nada de eso ¿Qué nos está pasando?


----------



## divina

Nonostante i due solleciti, le ultime fatture relative ai consumi della piccola abitazione in salita Sanità, nel ventre molle della città, non erano state pagate. E, inesorabile, era arrivato lo stop all’erogazione dell’elettricità. Manuela Fortes Rodrigues, la madre del piccolo, era dovuta ricorrere a mezzi di fortuna per rendere minimamente vivibile la casa a Elvis, sei anni: per diffondere un po’ di calore e attenuare la prima ondata di freddo ha utilizzato un braciere.

http://www.terranews.it/news/2009/10/non-spegnete-la-luce


----------



## yanein

*U*na traducción libre podría ser:
tuvo que apañárselas como pudo para


----------



## Neuromante

Yo prpondría:
Había tenido que (O tuvo que, no queda claro) tirar de lo que pudo para hacer mínimamente habitable...

Pero más que nada, porque no se me ocurre ninguna traducción más decente. Lo de "medios improvisados" queda descartado en mi opinión, no se trata de algo improvisado si no de últimos recursos posibles.


----------



## 0scar

También "...tuvo que recurrir a lo que tenía a mano para..."


----------



## Neuromante

También. ¿Entonces tú también piensas que no hay una forma directa para decirlo?


----------



## 0scar

Se acerca bastante decir  "_los medios a su alcance" _o "_tuvo que usar lo que le venía en suerte"._
Es dificil juntar _medios_ y _suerte/destino_ en una frase.


----------



## gatogab

> Ma le esalazioni sprigionate *dall’improvvisata *stufa a fiamma viva, tenuta accesa nella piccola abitazione, sono state fatali per il bimbo.





> sugiero:
> medios improvisados


----------



## MOMO2

La expresión “*medios de fortuna*” existe en castellano.

Mira: 
servet.uab.es/mfmm/caste/modul-d.htm


----------



## Neuromante

Momo, esa expresión no se usa nunca. O, en todo caso, está limitado a un estilo muy literario, que no "elevado", cosas del estilo de novelas de aventuras, así que al oírla en este caso estaría muy descontextualizada.


----------



## ursu-lab

yanein said:


> una traducción libre podría ser:
> tuvo que apañárselas como pudo para


*E*s sin duda la traducción más correcta. este artículo se refiere, si no me equivoco, a una mujer que murió con su hijo en un incendio en su "casa" (un bajo napolitano si no me acuerdo mal o algo parecido) porque no tenía luz ni gas (no pagó las facturas y le cortaron el subministro). 
*A*quí no se trata de "medios" sino de "apañárselas" para sobrevivir, come en italiano "arrangiarsi".


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Momo, esa expresión no se usa nunca. O, en todo caso, está limitado a un estilo muy literario, que no "elevado", cosas del estilo de novelas de aventuras, así que al oírla en este caso estaría muy descontextualizada.


 
El enlace que indiqué en mi respuesta habla de montañismo, alpinismo, espeleología y, hablando de un rocódromo, dice: 
...
5 - Saber progresar sobre cuerdas fijas con todo tipo de aparatos mecánicos y medios de fortuna.
6 - Saber descender en "rapel" con aparatos técnicos y medios de fortuna  
...

A mí eso no me parece ni lenguaje de novela ni español anticuado. 

Momo2


----------



## Neuromante

Novela de "aventuras", novelas de "aventuras" Me refería al contexto aventurero, lo de "novelas" lo puse pensando en corsarios y piratas.



De todos modos no he dicho que sea anticuado, cuidado, solo que no se usa. Y no se usa por lo limitado del contexto, no por otra cosa.


----------



## divina

¡Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------



## 0scar

De Google: _"La expresión “medios de fortuna” se emplea relativamente poco hoy en día en las obras, pero los técnicos de prevención (de seguridad entonces) de antes de la Ley de Prevención, llamaban medios de fortuna a todo tipo de medios improvisados en la obra y claramente peligrosos, por la “fortuna” que se ahorraba al no utilizar los medios adecuados."_

Apesar de lo que dice  arriba, lo de ahorrar fortuna, estoy casi seguro que "medios de fortuna" viene de cuando_ fortuna_ también quería decir _infortunio, desgracia_. Hace demasiado tiempo.

En el DRAE no está la expresión "medios de fortuna" pero según Google se usa mucho entre los  rescatistas de lugares dificiles, improvisar aparejos sería usar "medios de fortuna".
Hay otros que usan "medios de fortuna" como sinónimo de dinero, de medios económicos.  Obviamente se equivocan. 

Otra cosa más, quiero dejar constancia que muchos de nosotros los indios decimos _arreglárselas_,  nunca usamos  _apañarselas_ o _componérselas._


----------



## Neuromante

¿Por qué pones eso de "los indios"? ¿No te parece racista?


----------



## 0scar

Naaa...siamo indigeni delle Indie Occidentali.


----------



## divina

ursu-lab said:


> *E*s sin duda la traducción más correcta. este artículo se refiere, si no me equivoco, a una mujer que murió con su hijo en un incendio en su "casa" (un bajo napolitano si no me acuerdo mal o algo parecido) porque no tenía luz ni gas (no pagó las facturas y le cortaron el subministro).
> *A*quí no se trata de "medios" sino de "apañárselas" para sobrevivir, come en italiano "arrangiarsi".



Cabe mencionar que la mujer y su hijo se murieron debido al envenenamiento con monóxido de carbono emitido por un brasero de carbón. El brasero es lo que en este contexto es el "mezzi de fortuna" porque es lo que usaba la mujer para calefaccionar su casucha después del corte de la energía eléctrica.


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> Cabe mencionar que la mujer y su hijo se murieron debido al envenenamiento con monóxido de carbono emitido por un brasero de carbón. El brasero es lo que en este contexto es el "mezz*o *de fortuna" porque es lo que usaba la mujer para calefaccionar su casucha después del corte de la energía eléctrica.


Buen domingo.


----------

